# Husqvarna vs stihl



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

This will soon be a post in the TBA meeting I'm sure but I'm looking at 2 used chainsaws on kijiji. One is a husqvarna 385xp and the other is a stihl 660. Same price for either but which would you guys go with? I have 2 huskys and have always liked them however I do feel stihl is a good saw also. Opinions?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Stihl all the way...:thumbsup:

I have been around commercial tree guys & loggers and Stihl has always been the saw of choice.

At one time I had 12 Stihl saws of various sizes. Down to two now days.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

Dolmar, specifically the Dolmar 6400 and upgrade to the 82cc big bore kit. Lighter, stronger, and slightly cheaper than the competition and is a pro saw. Oh and 100% german made.


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

It seems to be a toss up among the pros. Kinda like a dodge, ford, chevy thing. However I think a lot has to deal with dealers. If there's more stihl dealers around you seem to see more stihls and vice versa


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The logging supply store sold Stihl probably 10-1 over other brands.

I've seen other saws in the woods, just not very many of them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

marcomjl said:


> Dolmar, specifically the Dolmar 6400 and upgrade to the 82cc big bore kit. Lighter, stronger, and slightly cheaper than the competition and is a pro saw. Oh and 100% german made.


Haven't seen nor heard of a Sachs Dolmar in many years.

They were good saws, just not many of them around.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

griz said:


> Haven't seen nor heard of a Sachs Dolmar in many years.
> 
> They were good saws, just not many of them around.


You don't need a dealer network locally if they are built right and used right.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I have never heard one bad thing about Stihl. I just have always prefered Husqvarna so thats might also be the reason I have a chainsaw, garden rototiller and lawnmower by them.


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking I'm gonna go for the husky. Never done me wrong and always found they were smoother than the stihl


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Husky, makes a hell of a saw. I have had many over the years and never have had any problems.

IMHO, you can't go wrong with a Husqvarna or Stihl.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think dolmar got swallowed up by makita..

Not sure where they're made now.

Stihl's my vote:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

My husky is easier to start than the stihl but I think the stihl may have a slightly better clutch.

Cole


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Husqvarna, the one time I bought a Stihl it had a faulty bearing and broke within a couple months. I wouldn't have been so upset but when I called Stihl about the problem they basically told me to piss off, didn't want to cover it under warranty. Eventually I got them to cover it but only after bringing it in to a couple different shops and writing letters with some threats.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> I think dolmar got swallowed up by makita..
> 
> Not sure where they're made now.
> 
> Stihl's my vote:thumbsup:


Dolmar makes chainsaws forever and still does strong. Makita markets Dolmars saws.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Stihl,,, 34,38,44,and two 66's,, one of the 66's is ported with custum exhaust,,,,but my block saw is a husky


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe it's a regional thing but Jonsered makes an outstanding saw. In a former life used to run crews to clear cut large acreage for habitat restoration.

I preferred Jonsered over stihl, they had fewer problems and seemed better made---at that time it seemed like the "new" stihls weren't being made to the quality level of their older saws, which couldn't be beat. I've had my Jonsered for about 9 years now, use it every year, and its never been to the shop once.

We also had some Efco (Italian made) saws that were really nice (not to be confused with the homeowner Echo chainsaws).


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> We also had some Efco (Italian made) saws that were really nice (not to be confused with the homeowner Echo chainsaws).


I had an efco as well that I really liked but some one else decided they needed it more than me.:sad: No one here sold that brand so I went with the husky.

Cole


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Maybe it's a regional thing but Jonsered makes an outstanding saw. In a former life used to run crews to clear cut large acreage for habitat restoration.
> 
> I preferred Jonsered over stihl, they had fewer problems and seemed better made---at that time it seemed like the "new" stihls weren't being made to the quality level of their older saws, which couldn't be beat. I've had my Jonsered for about 9 years now, use it every year, and its never been to the shop once.
> 
> We also had some Efco (Italian made) saws that were really nice (not to be confused with the homeowner Echo chainsaws).


I've noticed that too with the Stihls, I used an old Stihl once, man it was nice. Worked way better than the new ones, two pulls to start as opposed to playing with the clutch and having to memorize the sequence for cold, warm, hot in order for it to start. My Stihl has been to the shop at least five times but hasn't broke down in years, mainly because I learned how to take care of it better. I keep two chains, when one dulls I switch them out and take the bad one in to have it I professionally sharpened. As soon as the chain gets dull it doesn't take long for the thing to over heat and cause problems with the clutch and springs.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I grew up in north Idaho and this was always a debate among the loggers...lots of Stihl and Huskys... some Echo and Jonserreds . That was twenty years ago tho..haven't kept up with the debate


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> I had an efco as well that I really liked but some one else decided they needed it more than me.:sad: No one here sold that brand so I went with the husky.
> 
> Cole


There's a lawnmower repair shop next door to me that sells Efco saws...he says they're really good. I don't use one much but have thought about getting one for around the farm...


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

marcomjl said:


> Dolmar makes chainsaws forever and still does strong. Makita markets Dolmars saws.


Dolmar is now rolling out their own brand amongst small shops. I picked up a new 7910 with a 20" bar. Nice saw.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

Timo said:


> Dolmar is now rolling out their own brand amongst small shops. I picked up a new 7910 with a 20" bar. Nice saw.


What do you mean their own brand? Dolmar is the world's original manufacturer of gasoline chainsaws.


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

marcomjl said:


> What do you mean their own brand? Dolmar is the world's original manufacturer of gasoline chainsaws.


You are correct. I meant to say that they seem to be becoming more prevalent as their own brand (at least I'm seeing more dealers) vs. just being pushed by Makita.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

They make bikes too I guess


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

A pro grade stihl or husqy will be a solid saw either way, but buy a homeowner version and don't expect it to hold up to any real work. The 385xp or 660 are both well built saws and should have more than enough balls for you.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

griz said:


> Stihl all the way...:thumbsup:
> 
> I have been around commercial tree guys & loggers and Stihl has always been the saw of choice.
> 
> At one time I had 12 Stihl saws of various sizes. Down to two now days.


It's a regional thing. Around here, pros use Jonsered, with some using Husky, Stihl, and so on.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hdavis said:


> It's a regional thing. Around here, pros use Jonsered, with some using Husky, Stihl, and so on.


Ya, I agree. Any of them high end pro saws are good machines.

Now, Jonsered....another oldie but goodie....:thumbsup:

Not common out here but good saws....:thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the first big saw I had....Homelite Superwiz 55...
Got it around 1970....this is not the actual saw....:thumbsup:

Cutting fool in it's day...:clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> This is the first big saw I had....Homelite Superwiz 55...
> Got it around 1970....this is not the actual saw....:thumbsup:
> 
> Cutting fool in it's day...:clap:


1970? Good gawd, I was 6 years old then and I'm 49 now. That was was a chit load of moons ago!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> 1970? Good gawd, I was 6 years old then and I'm 49 now. That was was a chit load of moons ago!


Dam kids.....:whistling:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## bruces (Aug 19, 2012)

pretty sure husky is now mtd -troy built junk ,american yard products took them over a few years ago .


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

bruces said:


> pretty sure husky is now mtd -troy built junk ,american yard products took them over a few years ago .


Not for nothing but if your pretty sure, your pretty wrong....

It's either Electrolux or BMW that owns husky.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

griz said:


> This is the first big saw I had....Homelite Superwiz 55...
> Got it around 1970....this is not the actual saw....:thumbsup:
> 
> Cutting fool in it's day...:clap:


Griz, my dad has a homelite from back in the day too.  I think he's still using it. No hand guards or inertia brakes on those things!


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Did a little checking... apparently there are a couple models of Husqvarna saws made here in the US the rest in Sweden


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> This is the first big saw I had....Homelite Superwiz 55...
> Got it around 1970....this is not the actual saw....:thumbsup:
> 
> Cutting fool in it's day...:clap:


My father still has a similar one, all I can remember is it weighs an absolute ton, getting a chain was impossible for the 26" bar, and the manual oiler is so hard to pump your thumb feels like it will fall off after 30 seconds of cutting.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got a stihl and it works great for me. Cut about 10 cord this winter.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Both are good, and as mentioned, you need to get a pro-grade if you're going to use it a lot. I've run both, and like both, but prefer Husky. They seem to rev faster.


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

Well looks like I started a good debate here. I went for the husky. 385xp bored and ported to 94cc, 20" and a 32" bar with a skip tooth chain. This saw can hog through lumber. Pics up on the TBA


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure both saws would put a smile on your face . I had a 371xp and loved it . I have a ms261 now and its a good saw . I bet that 385 is beast with that work done to it.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I worked for a builder who built log/timber frame homes for about 12 years. In that time we ran thru at least a couple dozen chain saws. Mostly Stihl. Tried a Husqvarna twice, ones from a dealer not the ones from Lowes or Depot or whichever one sells them, and there was no comparison. We ran the Stihls like crazy. Cutting logs, coping logs, ripping logs, etc. Every one of us loved the Stihl's, and would gripe if we got stuck using the Husky. Plus we couldn't hardly kill the Stihl's, but it seems like the Husky's just didn't last long. 

I'm not disputing anyone who's had a good experience with Husqvarna, but after all that, I'm a Stihl guy all the way.


----------

